# Extra Baggage Allowance for Immigrants



## linbin

I have heard that when you finally do the deed and book the one way flight some companies do offer extra baggage allowance at good rates, have checked main airlines with no joy so far. Does anyone have any info on this, also cheapest time of year to fly from Europe to NZ
thanks from a Newbie:ranger:


----------



## topcat83

linbin said:


> I have heard that when you finally do the deed and book the one way flight some companies do offer extra baggage allowance at good rates, have checked main airlines with no joy so far. Does anyone have any info on this, also cheapest time of year to fly from Europe to NZ
> thanks from a Newbie:ranger:


Hi Linbin - welcome to the Forum. I believe Singapore Airlines and Cathay Pacific used to do a one-way extra baggage deal. But that was a couple of years ago now. 

Has anyone else out there found anything recently??


----------



## EeBee

topcat83 said:


> Hi Linbin - welcome to the Forum. I believe Singapore Airlines and Cathay Pacific used to do a one-way extra baggage deal. But that was a couple of years ago now.
> 
> Has anyone else out there found anything recently??


Quantas has a one way deal. 40kg's plus hand luggage (I think 7 kgs?). Flew in January. Just make sure that they know that you want the immigrant baggage allowance. They will also make the 40kg's available from Cpt via Jhb to NZ.

It is cheaper to book through the Quantas call centre. Call when it is day time for Aus - otherwise you talk to people in SA, who is NOT very helpfull at all, if they do answer the phone...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Have a look at this link it may help

Singapore Airlines: Best Seats - SeatGuru


----------



## Geordielass

I know that if you book your furniture shipping with Anglo Pacific you get extra allowance with Quantas. Hope I'm not breaking any rules here as I'm not associated with either company - just found out through enquiries for my shipping/flights.


----------

